# Leaking awning



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Two of us managed yesterday to successfully install & erect a Colorado Add-A-Room on the RV. I noticed a puddle on the mat later in the evening during some heavy rain, and found that rain is leaking through the seam nearest the van on the awning roof.

What's the remedy please, if any?

Dougie.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

If its canvas type material you may get away with using the seam sealants that they sell for tents in places like Millets.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Dougie,you can buy waterproofing spray for tents from camping supliers or waterproof spray for boots / hiking etv
terry


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks. Not sure what the Carefree awning material is made of, but it's certainly not as heavy as canvas.

Dougie.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Dougie
Try this firm looks as if they do a sealer that might do the job

http://www.mcnett.com/

Steve


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Dougie
We had the same problem right over the door of our Travel Trailer and it was coming through a join in the guttering where the awning clips into.It also came in when the A/C was running ,some masking tape and slicone sealer did the trick



Ian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sweetie said:


> Try this firm looks as if they do a sealer that might do the job - http://www.mcnett.com


Hi sweetie 

Thanks for the link. I've ordered a tube of SeamGrip from eBay as a result, so will let you know how it goes.

Thanks everyone!

Dougie.


----------



## RoaldJordan (Nov 21, 2012)

My aunt had the same problem last year. You should have called the company under warranty period. There are different types fabric used, canvas is not suitable for rainy weather.There are polyester material available with an acrylic coating, vinyl laminate, or PVC coating, waterproofing chemicals and sprays are available for this type of leakage.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Tents, Awning etc have a rating for how much rain they can handle

(called hydrostatic head or HH) and is measured in scales like 1000 HH to 3000 HH etc (the lesser number means less waterproof)

That is the reason is might have let water in if it was heavy rain.

And using a spray will help (but obviously that wears off after time)


----------

